
Ask HN: How did you expand your English vocabulary? - dev_256
English not being my primary language I often have problems naming things when coding. I read books and use the dictionary, but are there any other ways to expand my English vocabulary?<p>I would love to be able to do a &quot;reverse dictionary search&quot;, something like asking a friend &quot;what&#x27;s the word for ...&quot;.
======
dominotw
Read on Kindle and look up words using the inbuilt dictionary. Then use
vocabulary builder app on Kindle. You can quiz yourself. This I think is the
best way to improve your vocabulary, learn words in context(just like kids do
in real life).

Next, think about the words and where they are useful during the chatter in
your head as you go about your day.

